# New to almost anything electrical: Is this possible?



## rcfreak399 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I know this is strange coming on a Electrical forum asking for help but I can't find anything on this. 

I work at an Amusement Park during the summer and I adore my job, it's great.

A prat of my job is operating roller coasters and it's pretty awesome to press the buttons the power the ride, to see such a large machine move. But anyway, we all have our inside jokes about the job and one of them is about pressing the Emergency Stop Button, it may sound really stupid but it's true.

So here is my problem, I really want to have some sort of memorabilia about my time working at the park and I came up with this idea of taking a E-Stop button I found online and replacing my light switch with it. I have NO idea if this is possible or not but I have looked everywhere. If anyone could give me a solid answer it would be great.

I was looking at these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Self-Lockin...ltDomain_0&hash=item336fa36c6e#ht_1707wt_1270

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Allen-Bradl...ultDomain_0&hash=item27c133eff9#ht_500wt_1287

http://www.ebay.com/itm/800T-FXQ10R...ultDomain_0&hash=item2eba609553#ht_500wt_1054

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AB-Emergenc...ultDomain_0&hash=item23152c1b49#ht_500wt_1054

I want to set it to where if the button is pressed the lights would go out, and pulled up would make them come back on.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

